# Gas boiler flue length - roof exit??



## kpbryww (7 Oct 2009)

Hi,

How long can a flue be? Is it ok for flue to exit via roof?

I just had a plumber round to price putting in a replacement gas boiler but he says he would not fit a new boiler in the existing location because the vent exits through the roof.

I live in a standard two story house and the old boiler to be replaced has a flue from ground floor kitchen up through the roof there is not much in the way of external wall space to fit the boiler and moving the boiler would mean moving alot of pipe work. 

What are the regulations? What alternatives do I have?  

I have gone to heat mearchants and the guy there didn't seem to think it would be a problem. He gave me a price for a baxi solo which has flue exit via roof and he said a single flue can be up to 5 metres long and if thats not long enough a double flue could be fitted.

Appreciate any help.  Have no working heating system at the moment and its getting a bit cool in the evenings.


----------



## DGOBS (7 Oct 2009)

Each boiler manufacturer has it's own specifications for flueing
but to answer yes it is possible for what you want with most boilers
I know of some that can have 40m of twin flue. 

It sounds as this installer isn't comfortable fittng this type
of flue configuration


----------

